# Good Bye Glass and hello Plexi! (tm)



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

I have had my 55 gallon All Glass for about a year now and although I thought about upgrading this lateral jump appealed to me. I have been really bothered by the green tint my tank always seems to have. Perhaps it’s the contrast between the stark white walls of the room the tank is located in. 

I was browsing Craig’s list and I came across a 55 gallon VruVu Plexiglas aquarium for the low low price of $80. I examined the tank (in the dark) and it was apparent it had seen better days, though it was only two years old. I felt it was worth the risk.

The tank was rather scratched and covered with tape and glue used to adhere the “decorative” background to the back of the tank. Luckily I already had the polishing compounds from a car project I did just a month or two ago. 

It took about thee days of polishing but I even impressed myself with the end result. The tank looks as good as new. Holds water just fine. 

What about the real test? Crystal clear water!

I do have one question. During polishing it became obvious the back of the tank was bowed out somewhat. I assume this is normal and the nature of Plexiglas but it would be nice to have some confirmation.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

good luck man


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

you need a support bar to keep it from bowing or it will be near the craking point!


----------

